# Should I turn in my grandson for poaching?



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I just found out that on Friday my grandson went duck hunting and killed 4 ducks. I am very distraught and don't know if I should report him to the DWR for poaching....what would you do. The pics below are proof positive of his dastardly deeds.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

i'd turn him in. that's wanton waste. no dog, no waders , no way to retrieve the birds. is that the farmington dike he's on?


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Yep, turn him in, 1 year for each duck, 4 years in the pen ought to set him straight.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

As long as he eats what he shoots I'm okay with him shooting a few ducks.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

They're Northern Shovelers, I'd just forget about it.

.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

And he was caught on a bathroom trail cam too! He ain't getting out of this one.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't know why anyone would shoot ducks! They taste like rubber if not prepared correctly.:mrgreen:


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I kid you not. The little poacher just came up to me with his water gun and said "paw paw I want to go duck hunting again". 3 year old serial poacher.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Once they start, they are hard to stop.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If he doesn't see the light he is going to be doomed for the rest of his life.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Meh.....petty crimes. Good time to teach him the principle of the three S's.-------SS


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Did your dog retrieve them?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Loke said:


> Did your dog retrieve them?


Surely you jest. She's as useless as a chair with 2 legs


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

bowgy said:


> Yep, turn him in, 1 year for each duck, 4 years in the pen ought to set him straight.


 how about 4 years hard labor of pulling grandpa's weeds?


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

I love posts like this where I'm mentally preparing some philosophical rant about education, crime & punishment, civility, the direction of our republic...then I get to laugh and remember that life is good.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

CAExpat said:


> I love posts like this where I'm mentally preparing some philosophical rant about education, crime & punishment, civility, the direction of our republic...then I get to laugh and remember that life is good.


Glad you got a chuckle out of it. I've learned the hard way that life is too short and things happen too unexpectedly to always take everything serious. The Ice Queen get's on me all the time about never giving a straight answer about anything and never being serious anymore....then I remind her that I should be in my grave right now (died on 11/4/2008...Long Story) and that I am going to enjoy the reprieve I've been given until my dirt nap.


----------

